# Rate My System



## dargpat (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok this is my first time ever building a PC and I would like for someone to give me some input on how I did. I know the wiring isn't the greatest right now but the PC is working 100% ... thats all I care about right now anyway.

Specs:

*Case:* NZXT Tempest Blk ATX Mid Tower Case
*OS:* Windows Vista Premium 64bit
*Processor:* Intel Core i7 920 2.66Ghz 8M LGA1366 CPU OC 3.5GHz
*Mem:* 3GB OCZ Gold Tri Channel 3072MB PC10666 DDR3 1333MHz
*MoBo:* Intel DX58SO Socket LGA1366 Motherboard
*Cooler:* Thermaltake V1 AX CPU Cooler
*GPU:* Radeon HD 4870 Video Card 512MB GDDR5
*Optical:* DVD-+RW Pioneer DVR-216DBK
*Optical:* BD-ROM Sony BDU-X10S Blu-Ray
*Card Reader:* 13-1 Multi Card reader/writer
*HDD:* Seagate 1TB Serial ATA HD 7200/32MB
*PSU:* Power Up 800w Power Supply (plan to change real soon)

Logitech Cordless Desktop Wave - Wireless Keyboard & Laser Mouse
22in Widescreen LCD Montior

Thanks


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey. I think this all looks great. I am not up to date yet on the new i7 tech but good job. I am an Nvidia guy so I woulda gone with a GTX260 216 core in SLI but that is just preference I guess. If you compare ATI/Nvidia roadmap you'll see that Nvidia is going to blow by ATI real soon. Nice build though...hows the Tempest???


----------



## dargpat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks .. The Tempest is actually great and has great air flow. With 6 fans I thought it would be a lil loud but actually its very quiet in my opinion


----------



## Eminef (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks similar to mine, big up the 4870! :wave:


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Absolutely amaizng great buyild great job! How much did it run you?


----------



## Josh.McLauchlan (Jan 19, 2009)

Great build although i would reccomend upgrading the ram to 6 or 8gb, just a preference but i think you will find performance increases.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks great! 

I see two things:

1) The CPU cooler should be blowing horizontally straight out of the back the case to promote better airflow.

2) The GPU should be at the closest PCI-Ex16 port to the processor. (I am pretty sure of this but others may confirm)


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Depends on the board, download gpu-z and it'll say what the graphics slot is currently operating at. It's a standalone program and doesn't need installation, runs from the exe.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Based on what i have looked up they are both PCI-E 2.0 x16 slots so it should not matter.


----------



## dargpat (Jul 26, 2008)

teutoniswolf said:


> Absolutely amaizng great buyild great job! How much did it run you?


Right at $1700 including shipping and all :upset:


----------



## dargpat (Jul 26, 2008)

Jtsou said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I see two things:
> 
> ...


The CPU cooler is actually facing 2 fans that are shooting out the top of the box (which you can't see from the pictures I took) ... so I think it should make no difference .. right?


----------



## dargpat (Jul 26, 2008)

Josh.McLauchlan said:


> Great build although i would reccomend upgrading the ram to 6 or 8gb, just a preference but i think you will find performance increases.


I plan to ...but the funds just ran a lil low so I had to buy what I could afford ... I will upgrade that and PSU sometime later this year


----------

